# New threading tool, comments



## fdew (Apr 2, 2009)

Does anyone have one of these?

http://www.mesatool.com/product.asp?specific=138






It looks like a handy tool.

http://www.mesatool.com/product.asp?specific=138

Is there something better for small $

Thanks

Frank


----------



## kvom (Apr 2, 2009)

Grinding a HSS bit is probably as cheap as you can get. This looks handy for inside threads as long as the ID is large enough for the bar to go in.


----------



## bob ward (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have one, but if I was starting to tool up at the moment I'd consider it. I'd have to weigh up the price of the those inserts versus the more usual 16ER/16IR inserts. Nice concept though, one insert to do both internal and external threads. 

Is that 2 point threading insert a relatively new style of insert?


----------



## Hexbasher (Apr 2, 2009)

cool.....too bad they only have 'USA' in their shipping section..otherwise i'd think i would have ordered one just now....


----------



## gunboatbay (Apr 4, 2009)

I just ordered one and will be glad to post a report, after I've used it a few times. For anyone who's interest in ordering from them, there's free shipping right now; coupon code "freeship"


----------



## Mesa Tool (Apr 5, 2009)

My name is Jim and I make and sell these threading tools.
You can see more info www.mesatool.com 
I like the feedback I see here. This forum thing is a first for me!

I'm just an old toolmaker you know!  JIM


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 5, 2009)

Jim Welcome to the HMEM board .
I looked at your site you seem to have a nice line of well made well priced tooling. I dressed up your post to make a link to your site. Please post to the welcome area and introduce yourself. As well as model engines many of us make our own tool I am sure you could offer a few hints and tips from time to time. If you have any trouble navigating the board feel free to ask . Myself and others would be glad to help. 

Frank:
Better and Small dollars in the same sentence hmm. 
1) At first look I would say this is a top notch made in USA tool that is made by someone who cares and is skilled. I would also say it is a good to great price for a quality insert type boring bar. IMHO this is a good value for what it is. 
2) As far as small dollars I have a set of boring bars (5)from kits Industrial 
that IIRC paid less than $10 for but I need to add the cutters and grind them this takes time. 
3) TheA R Warner Co offers a boring bar threading tool that uses NV inserts but the kit is three times the money. Kennamental and other big name companies also offer great tooling but not likely cheaper. 
Tin


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Jim I also want to welcome you. May I also suggest you put a link to your website on your profile and maybe in your signature line. I have a 2 inch boring head that I will be ordering the short 3" boring bar for from you. How long will your free shipping be available?


----------



## rake60 (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Jim.

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Apr 5, 2009)

Jim,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## John S (Apr 5, 2009)

Jim,
I like the idea of the threading tool but a couple of questions.
How much are the inserts, I didn't see them on your page and secondly will you ship to the UK ?

JS.


----------



## fdew (Apr 5, 2009)

The tool is on Ebay. That is where I found it. He lists inserts as $3.00
Welcome Jim, I am glad you found us. Did you track us down through my link? or just trip over us?

I am a small business man as well (Mechanical Design) We make the world work. 

Frank


----------



## Mesa Tool (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys,
My web site needs work, and I'm not the one to do it!
I did remove the free shipping option, but just ask.

One of my customers told me about this forum. 
A whole new world for me!

Grooving inserts are in the works!   JIM 

View attachment Mesa logo.BMP


----------



## shred (Apr 13, 2009)

I ordered the small threading tool a few days ago and it arrived today.. I've not used it, but from handling it, it appears to be a nice high quality tool. It came with two inserts already mounted on it for a total of four cutting edges for me to break 

Jim, have you given any thought to making a round insert profile tool? They're somewhat difficult to find around here without ordering from the UK and I'd be interested in a 1/4"-or-so (RCMT0602?) insert sized one.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1941.0


----------



## speakerme (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello,

Welcome to the group Jim, I thought you did a good job on your website, nice products!!


Best Wishes

Chuck M


----------

